# Fast Track for ACS skill assessment



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Expert,

I have a question that whether fast track is available for ACS skill assessment, and how much is the fee for it?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Is available if you are onshore and on a visa deadline.


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Is available if you are onshore and on a visa deadline.


Thanks for you reply


----------



## pkh (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi
I want to do fast track skills assessment for onshore but my visa is not expired yet so Can I do skill assessment on fast track because atm long term residency 491 is open so before it close I want to apply


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

pkh said:


> Hi
> I want to do fast track skills assessment for onshore but my visa is not expired yet so Can I do skill assessment on fast track because atm long term residency 491 is open so before it close I want to apply


If the deadline is within 12 weeks of the date of application, yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pkh said:


> Hi
> I want to do fast track skills assessment for onshore but my visa is not expired yet so Can I do skill assessment on fast track because atm long term residency 491 is open so before it close I want to apply


You get the results anyways in 4 weeks for most applicants 
You will not qualify for fast track 
Instead of wasting time trying to fast track the application, it’s better to submit the application 
Cheers


----------

